# Best Dog Food for Hypothyroidism? And arthritis?



## TinkBelle (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. I'm also in "mourning" because I ended my engagement to be married. For many reasons and one was he was so restrictive that he said I would not be able to have any pets! (I have two cats now and would like to have a dog too)

I'm writing for my cousin. I was just at her house. Her old, sweet dog has hypothyroidism and arthritis. I looked at the dog food her vet gave her and the top 2 ingredients are corn-based!

Does anyone here have an experience or know of one involving a fantastic dog food that helped improve their dog of one or both of these conditions?

Thanks,

Tink

P.S. I know that the dog is also getting glucosomine for the arthritis and something for the thyroid condition.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your engagement.

Here is a great article from Drs. Foster and Smith about how to pick a great joint supplement and what to look for in the ingredients list. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1049

As far as the thyroid issue, I'm not aware of any food that will help that condition. I'm working with my vet right now on a possible thyroid issue in my own dog. The biggest thing is to watch calories, as dogs with thyroid issues tend to put on weight rather quickly and with no apparent reason, other than the decreased thyroid function.

Another good article that explains hyperthyroidism...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?c=3307&articleid=1178&category=182


----------



## TinkBelle (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi railNtrailcowgirl!

Thanks for the response! I'm thinking that the corn can't be any good for her thyroid, but don't want to recommend high protein no grain, or low protein with grain because I don't know... Thanks for the links!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, corn is def not good for them in general. I feed Taste of the Wild and I'm really pleased with it. It's a moderately priced GF food. A good amount of protein but not on the super high end like Evo or Orijen. I'm pretty happy with it. And for what it is it's priced GREAT! I pay right around $9-10 for a 5lb bag and around $25 for a 15lb bag. I did some comparison shopping at wal-mart one day and some "yucky" grain filled brands were running that much.

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/

My dog is eating less and still maintaining good weight with it (even during all this thyroid stuff). Can I ask what the vet has prescribed? Mine vet was pretty happy with the food she's on, thought it could be allergies (but def not now as her skin issues were getting worse w/a fish only diet), so she likes the GF.


----------



## TinkBelle (Apr 13, 2009)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Yeah, corn is def not good for them in general. I feed Taste of the Wild and I'm really pleased with it. It's a moderately priced GF food. A good amount of protein but not on the super high end like Evo or Orijen. I'm pretty happy with it. And for what it is it's priced GREAT! I pay right around $9-10 for a 5lb bag and around $25 for a 15lb bag. I did some comparison shopping at wal-mart one day and some "yucky" grain filled brands were running that much.
> 
> http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/
> 
> My dog is eating less and still maintaining good weight with it (even during all this thyroid stuff). Can I ask what the vet has prescribed? Mine vet was pretty happy with the food she's on, thought it could be allergies (but def not now as her skin issues were getting worse w/a fish only diet), so she likes the GF.


Thanks! I don't know what the vet prescribed for the thyroid. What does GF stand for?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

"grain free"


----------



## TinkBelle (Apr 13, 2009)

I see. Thanks!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I feed Taste of the Wild to my dogs too. I really like it, for a good quality grain-free food, its probably one of the best priced. I get a 30# bag for $40. The only draw back, is that some people don't like Diamond-the company its made by. 

One of my dogs has Arthritis, I don't know if the food has helped directly, seeing as she's also on Glucosamine/Chondrotin and she's getting Fish Oil supplements, but she's doing really well.


----------



## barkertin (May 7, 2007)

Not sure about the hypothyroidism but for arthritis you can check out http://www.dog-arthritis-care.com/ my neighbor has a 7+ lab and they swear by it. It was like night and day. What does the hypothyroidism do?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a 12ish year old sheltie with both arthritis and hypothyrodism, with other conditions as well. As far as I know, you don't need a special diet for the thyroid condition. For arthritis, I've had great results with grainfree. I use Wellness Core's Reduced fat (my gal was obese when we adopted her)
Sorry about your engagement


----------

